# Buying used - what should I test and inspect? Fracino machine



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

So I'm going to buy a Fracino Little Gem, used (working) but 1 year of no use.

What should I test and inspect?

Water running through group head?

Steam wand provides powerful dry steam?

Aesthetic damage, and functions as expected?

Any way to tell if the machine is past it's best, not worth it? Expecting I need to descale but any other maintenance likely needed?

Thanks for your help!

PS

After purchase what gear is essential/ great to have?

30ml shot Glasses

Milk jug

knock box

cleaning cloth

Visiting in a week, look forward to your help!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its a commercial machine - so It would in my mind depend on how hard a life its had and the owners reason for selling - as a start I would add water turn on let it get upto temp add some coffee and test the water running though the group head and steam arm works. power it down and remove casing to check for any leaks or burnt wiring - good news is that all parts are available, at a price.

May well need a service or group head gasket replacing - all guess work on my part.

Ask the seller about its history, repairs, maintenance. Get the manual of Fracino here http://www.buffalo-appliances.com/media/manuals/user%20manual%20ge940.pdf - page 38 on re maintenance

And don't forget to take several pictures to let us know how you get on


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/buying-a-used-prosumer-espresso-machine


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, it's cheap which is a worry point. Not used for 6months after shop closed and didn't re open. If it had to have a few hundred spent on it then i would be happy with its cost. Looking forward to its inspection!

Will ask these questions. I'm in Leicester near the Birmingham Fracino factory, partly why Iv gone Fracino.

I have also just found my friend a £225 Fracino Paccino, latest model. He's on the cool for a grinder to go with it.

Easy to strip back the machine?


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Say the pump works fine, but needs allot of bits replacing, GROUP HEAD GASKET etc, estimated costs? Impossible to say I know but what's he expected over hall cost potential?



jimbojohn55 said:


> Its a commercial machine - so It would in my mind depend on how hard a life its had and the owners reason for selling - as a start I would add water turn on let it get upto temp add some coffee and test the water running though the group head and steam arm works. power it down and remove casing to check for any leaks or burnt wiring - good news is that all parts are available, at a price.
> 
> May well need a service or group head gasket replacing - all guess work on my part.
> 
> ...


----------

